# Please share you Mac Pro specs



## Perio (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello guys, happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate  I'm looking at Mac Pro as my next desktop computer for personal, school and photo needs. Those of you who own Mac Pro (preferably 2013 model), could you please share your specs, so I could better figure out what I need? For those of you who own 2012 and earlier model, are you planning to upgrade to 2013 model any time soon or not? Thank you very much for your time, guys!


----------



## fotoray (Nov 28, 2014)

Perio said:


> Hello guys, happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate  I'm looking at Mac Pro as my next desktop computer for personal, school and photo needs. Those of you who own Mac Pro (preferably 2013 model), could you please share your specs, so I could better figure out what I need? For those of you who own 2012 and earlier model, are you planning to upgrade to 2013 model any time soon or not? Thank you very much for your time, guys!



I have 15-in MacBook Pro - mid-2012 model (MacBookPro9,1)
OS: Yosemite 10.10.1
Processor: 2.7 GHz intel Core i7
Memory: 8 GB 1600 MHz DDR3
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M 1024 MB
Internal Hard Drive: 1 TB capacity
Several External Hard drives connected via USB and Firewire hubs thru Thunderbolt display

Use Photoshop CS6 for all my photo editing. This system works great.


----------



## JonB8305 (Nov 28, 2014)

2013 base quad core mac pro with D300 GPU's 
You'd probably be better off with a 5k iMac with a fusion drive.


----------



## CaiLeDao (Nov 28, 2014)

I have a 
Mac Pro (Late 2013)
Processor Name:	6-Core Intel Xeon E5
Processor Speed:	3.5 GHz
Number of Processors:	1
Total Number of Cores:	6
RAM Memory:	32 GB
SSD Memory 500GB 
Dual D500 video cards
RAID 5 SAN 8TB usable
OSX 10.10.1
Primary use Photography - Aperture - TB;s of images , DXO OnOne Suite and Pixelmator. Video editing is Final Cut X
Screen wise I have Dell U3014's which since OS X 10.10 have been brilliant as the drivers are available and the detail is stunning.
If I wasn't doing Video I think an iMac may be pretty good. I upgraded from that and its only Video that differences were apparent in performance. Its a great product however. I upgraded from an iMac 2009 and thunderbolt opened up a lot of expansion opportunities. I also have a firewire SAN connected via Thunderbolt for Video and back ups which has worked well.

I would like 10 bit resolution, monitors support this - on paper at least, but drivers are firmly 8 bit at present as OS X limits this.

I end up regularly using around 25-28GB of RAM on photo editing plus browsers and email etc, so depending on your apps and workflow its a good investment.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Perio (Nov 29, 2014)

CaiLeDao said:


> I have a
> Mac Pro (Late 2013)
> Processor Name:	6-Core Intel Xeon E5
> Processor Speed:	3.5 GHz
> ...



It does, thank you. Did you choose D500 over D300 just for the video purposes or you think it would make some noticeable difference in retouching too? I've read that Photoshop doesn't really benefit from having a powerful graphics card, but I don't have experience to judge.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 29, 2014)

I have 15-in MacBook Pro - mid-2012 model (MacBookPro9,1)
OS: Mavericks in the process of upgrading Yosemite 10.10.1
had to upgrade parallels first so i can keep windows 7 (which i don't use a lot but like to keep around)
Processor: 2.7 GHz intel Core i7
Memory: 16 GB 1600 MHz DDR3
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M 1024 MB
Internal Hard Drive: 500 MB SSD capacity

Drobo mini with 4 1.5TB drives and a 256MB SSD Cache drive via thunderbolt (this thing is insanely quick)
I use a 500 MB USB 3 SSD for most working stuff daily and back up to the drobo mini

dont really see much need to upgrade yet ...

waiting for them to release a gold macbook pro to match the phones and ipads....


----------



## slclick (Nov 29, 2014)

To the OP, this is about the tower, not the laptop, correct?


----------



## Perio (Nov 29, 2014)

slclick said:


> To the OP, this is about the tower, not the laptop, correct?



Yep, I meant a desktop. I already have Macbook Pro retina but I need to get a separate desktop to use it with the bigger screen.


----------

